# SF 07/08 season



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

...another year, another season here, under the Alps.

http://www.filharmonija.si/index/English/Concerts/Blue/

http://www.filharmonija.si/index/English/Concerts/Orange/

friday concerts live CET+1 on

http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rplayer&id=http%3A//helix.rtvslo.si/ramgen/smil/radio/a1.smil

click Ars on the left

comments, questions welcome


----------

